# Home Theater System Prospects



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone on this great forum I have been able to make a few decision on my Home theater. 
I will change the room size to some where between 18'-21' wide and keep the length at 25'. That means that there will be about 5' wide by 25' long storage space along one wall. When I frame it in on the back end of the room (not on the side of the screen) I will build a equipment cabinet that will have access from the main room and access from the storage room to be able manipulate the wires easily. There will be a 2"-3" pipe for wiring running from the equipments location to where the ceiling mounted projector will be, as well as to the speaker locations and underneath the tiered seating system for later use(**** kickers). As for the mounted projector I would like to find a mounting system that I could mount on a track so later If we change projectors, we are able to slide the projector forward or backwards as needed. At the front of the room where the screen is, I would like build part of the wall so I will be able to conceal the speakers, but I am unsure if that will affect the sound quality, I would like to do this with all the speakers and subwoofer. Can I please have feed back on this Idea. All the walls and ceiling will be filled with insulation and covered with drywall. The ceiling and front wall will be painted with a flat black paint or dark color the wife likes. For the screen I am still tossing around the Idea of Painting it on the wall but I am unsure. 

Here is the equipment I am looking at buying Let me know what you think.
Also please let me know if you believe an Amp is needed with this setup?
ALL recommendations are helpful. I tried to link all these but could not figure it out if some one can let me I will get it done.

Projector 
Panasonic pt-ae-1000u or Mitsubishi HC5500

AVR
Onkyo tx-sr806 or tx-sr876

Speakers
Polk 
Front Rti8
Center Csi3 or Csi5
Surrounds Rti4 or Rti 6 or Fxi3
Subwoofer	Psw505


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

To hide speakers/sub:

Build your normal room walls as usual and drywall. Then build another 'false' wall in the front, 2-3' in front of the other one and just have it be studs and cloth (usually Guilford FR701 408 BLACK). Speakers can be placed behind this just fine with no loss in quality (GOM cloth is acoustically transparent).

Just another opinion - save your money on the ButtKickers. If you get the proper amount of sub for the room, you won't need it and the effect will be much more immersive and impressive. We call that doing it the old fashioned way 

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry It took so long to reply, work has been crazy. 
Thanks for you input on the false wall, I will take your advice on it. One question that I have is the GOM cloth, is it really worth the money spent on it?

Also with the subs I have been reading on this forum about people placing 2 subs in a room what is your take on that? I think I will not buy kicker, and spend the extra money on better speakers.

Thanks Again
Pinealps


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the false wall with speakers behind it, GOM cloth is the only way to go IMO. It's non-reflective from a light perspective, it's acoustically transparent so it doesn't impact speaker performance, and it's beefy enough that you can do grilles that will velcro off and on from the framing to allow easy access.

Bryan


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

For what you pay for base shakers you can find good deals on Subs thought the internet. I thought about base shakers but with 8 seats I would have need at least 4 of them maybe 5 the cost would have been around $800 and I still would not have bad the audible base I wanted. I chose to go with a pair of 12" eD A2-300's at the time they were selling for $300 each shipped, not I believe they are aground $350, but still a good deal for the money and I am sure I am going to be happy! Most of the subs purchased this way are costume built and take several weeks to obtain, but from what I understand it is well worth the wait. If you are handy with wood, DIY subs are great too. There is a lot of information here and in other HT forums just do a little bit of digging and you will be pleasantly surprised on what you find.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Pinealps said:


> One question that I have is the GOM cloth, is it really worth the money spent on it?


There are cheaper alternatives to GOM or grille cloth...Look for dress materials..
I found a black stretch, open weave material that looked almost like grille cloth for a fraction of the price..and on my false wall, it looks very classy and it's acoustically transparent..


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Another cloth option I found was Dazian Celtic Cloth, Exposure (I have the Expo) or equivalent - acoustically transparent, less expensive than GOM (5 or 6 bucks a yard, 72" wide), and the biggest plus is that it also carries a Fire-Rating like GOM (IFR - Inherently Flame Resistant, meets NFPA 701 Small Scale). 

One of the considerations I had during my build was that since I would be having large panels/expanses of 'vertically mounted' cloth, I wanted something that had at least some fire-retardant properties to help reduce flame spread/propagation and maybe 'buy the family a few more seconds' in case anything went horribly awry. I've also read about methods involving the soaking of material in solutions to 'add' to or enhance flame retardant qualities - another option to explore as well if you find a suitable material that doesn't natively carry a rating.

Good luck with your build!

Cheers,


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

YW84U said:


> I found was Dazian Celtic Cloth, Exposure (I have the Expo) or equivalent - acoustically transparent, less expensive than GOM (5 or 6 bucks a yard, 72" wide), and the biggest plus is that it also carries a Fire-Rating like GOM (IFR - Inherently Flame Resistant, meets NFPA 701 Small Scale).


I am showing $8.55 a yard? https://www.dazian.com/cgi-bin/page...yle_color_id=2512&cat_id=0&color_family_id=10


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Indeed, I see it's gone up a bit since the newer 72' width - I had bought a full piece, as opposed to the smaller quantity / cut price (it served double-duty for my acoustic panels, plus some extra on hand to account for my 'mistakes' cutting!). Mind you, it's still about half of what I had priced GOM out as tho :bigsmile:

Cheers,


----------

